# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Me llamo Fernando

## darkmagic82

Hola buenas noches, me llamo Fernando. Me registré en esta comunidad hace unos meses. Pero por cuestiones de trabajo no he podido interaccionar mucho. 
Llevo un año en el mundo de la magia y llegó de rebote. Me relacionaba con muchos magos que me decian que empezara a estudiar y la verdad es que no me llamaba. Hasta que un día cayó un libro en mis manos y desde ese dia se convirtió en mi pasion. Las ramas que mas me gustan son la cartomagia pero juegos sencillos en los que interactuo con el espectador y Juegos orientados al mentalismo ya que es en la rama que mas profundizo. Os dejo un enlace a un video mio de magia callejera que me apasiona y la utilizo como herramienta para quitarme mi miedo a hablar en publico y acostumbrarme a tener espectadores muy cerca. Tambien estudio comunicacion atractiva un proyecto que me esta permitiendo empatizar con las personas y corregir conductas de cara a las interacciones con las personas en general. Espero que me aconsejeis de como funciona todo. Yo estoy leyendo los post de los temas principales para intentar integrarme. 
Por cierto mi nombre artistico es Mago Dark. Gracias de antemano.

https://youtu.be/yVL_pPKheVM

----------


## darkmagic82

Por cierto soy de Palma de Mallorca. Un saludo

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido al foro Fernando/Dark.
Eso de la comunicación atractiva suena muy bien, seguro que te ayuda también mucho como mago.
Por ahora no puedo ver el enlace ya que me encuentro en el trabajo, pero en cuando pueda le echaré un ojo a ver si me ayuda a mi también a quitarme el miedo =) Gracias

----------


## darkmagic82

Genial!!!. Todo lo que pueda ayudarte no lo dudes  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Visto =)
El miedo no me lo ha quitado, me lo ha puesto más jajaja menos mal que a ti te va bien =)

----------

